# NITRITEs ALMOST AT DANGER! how do i lower them? help i have fry in there



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

:shock: :-| im sad cuz my nitrites are at stress and almost danger....my scale is 0safe, .5 caution, 1.0 strerss, 3.0 stress ,5.0 danger! it is at 3.0 sum1 plz help me..i changed 15% percent of the water ..r there any other ways? to lower it ? plzzz help thx


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Daily partial water changes are the key to lowering high levels of Ammonia, Nitrate, and Nitrite.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

ok thankx..but what if they dont go down


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no other viable solution. The tank should have been cycled before breeding was attempted or fry were put in there.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

:shock: My ammonia is 0 so i dont dont understand why that is high..IT WAS CYCLED BE$ THE FRY WERE in there after 4 weeks of cycling! thats enough criticosis :fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

10 gallons? Put two tablespoons of salt in the tank, preferably pre-melted. That will help keep the nitrite from being able to kill your fish while your tank continues it's cycling.

Cut down on the amount you are feeding the fish.

Watch your nitrite and don't let it get any higher.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

wat kinda salt? regular table salt? :withstup:


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

No no, Aquarium salt.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

oh lol where do u get that? :hi:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

most fish shops sell it but i'm sure walmart sells it


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

ok ill go there soon..i dont know why but my one guppy keeps nipping (biting without teeth) every guppy that comes to the top to get food..how do i make it stop :chair:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i dont think you can make it stop nipping unless you put it in a time out tank or soemthing usually the nipping stop after a while...


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

ookay..lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nipping is somthing individual to the fish. Some hardly ever do it some are very bad at it. He is trying to be king of the tank or mark his territory with the others.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

its a girl :mrgreen:


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

by the way i have been changing the water and the nitrites are still the same!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

thats wiered how much have you been chnging?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Male or female it does not matter. They set up territories and will protect them. As far as you nitrite pour a glass of water and let it sit overnight. Test it in the morning and see what it reads from your tap without being in a tank.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

heres a pic of how much i change


----------

